# Happy Bithday Knerd!!!



## Von blewitt (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chris,
Hope you have an awesome day, what are you gunna use to cut the birthday cake?
:hbday::hbday::hbday:


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy birthday !!


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy birthday Chris 
Can only manage a virtual cake as you are a few thousand miles away:biggrin:


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy b-day bud. the date seems rather fitting for your birthday too


----------



## daveb (Apr 1, 2014)

What he said...


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chris.


----------



## 77kath (Apr 1, 2014)

Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bud - hope you have a great one


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 1, 2014)

Have a great one Chris!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Benuser (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mike L. (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy birthday, Chris? You even 30 yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## pleue (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Chris!

Stefan


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 1, 2014)

:guitarist:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Chris
Happy Birthday to yoooooouuuuuuu


:hbday::woot:arty2::excited:


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday young man!


----------



## erikz (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy bday!


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy birthday, brother Chris. And to many, many more! My sister's birthday is today, as well. Not to often you here of April Fools Birthday.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chris. I might even celebrate your birthday a bit with some wine tonightjust maybe.

k.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## BJE1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## ecchef (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Chris! What knife you using to cut the cake?


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 1, 2014)

I once used my Shigeki Yanagi to cut the cake that had my Shigeki yanagi on it. Inception cake!! 








Happy Birthday Chris!!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 1, 2014)

Harpy Bathday!


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## daveb (Apr 1, 2014)

Like


----------



## Chef Andy (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Everybody. Had a crappy night at work, but a couple of people came out afterwards. A little but too much adult beverage, but not too too much. My wife's bday is today and then our 9th wedding anny is on the 9th......................busy busy all without a day off.
This industry sucks, especially if you have a family.

Thanks for the wishes.


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 3, 2014)

When you say 'a couple of people came out afterwards'..........:biggrin:
Anyway happy birthday to your wife and happy anniversary as well!!!! busy few days you have there


----------

